# Breakouts around Menstrual Cycle



## ostentatious (May 31, 2006)

I always break out on my chin in relatively the same spot right before my period is due. 

Is there anything I can do to help control breakouts around this time?


----------



## slvrlips (May 31, 2006)

omg I have this same problem. I really need advice as well


----------



## Designergirl9 (May 31, 2006)

that happens to me as well and on my chin to... I put honey on it before I go to bed and sleep with it on all night.  It helps them to not be so red and icky.  I don't know if there is really anything you can do to prevent them or not.


----------



## ostentatious (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Designergirl9* 
_that happens to me as well and on my chin to... I put honey on it before I go to bed and sleep with it on all night.  It helps them to not be so red and icky.  I don't know if there is really anything you can do to prevent them or not._

 
When I was getting my eyebrows waxed once I mentioned to the beautician that I always break out on my chin. She said something like "The chin is a very hormonal area". Is there any way to make this less hormonal? haha


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 1, 2006)

I get the PMS zits too.  There's not too much you can really do, because the breakouts are caused by the raging hormonal levels in our bodies just before our periods; but I've read that cutting down on chocolate (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 whaaaaatttt..around period time...ye-ah..that'd be the day), caffine, salt, and fatty foods will help a lot.  Also, _really_ keeping your face clean will help (this means no sleeping in m/u, and washing twice daily...but no more than that or you'll over-stimulate your follicles....).  I get facials monthly, and this truly does work wonders.  I use *Repechage* facial products (from professional spas) and they're _the best_ (for my skin, anyway)..I used to have blackheads CONSTANTLY-esp. around my monthly cycle-...With the monthly facials, and the *Repechage*, I've been pretty well blackhead free (ugh..those little f-ckers are disgusting!!).  

There's been debates _for years_ about whether or not what you eat effects your skin.  This is my personal opinion:  What we put in our bodies effects EVERYTHING.  *All* our bodily systems and organs are affected by what we put in our mouths (and anywhere else..lol).  Why wouldn't this be true for skin as well??..after all, skin is an organ too...(in fact, it's the bodys' largest organ).


----------



## ostentatious (Jun 1, 2006)

You know what's really funny? I just begun reading "Jane Scrivner's Water Detox". This paragraph made me think of this thread:

"The skin mirrors what is going on internally, so if you hear "You look great", "You are glowing", or "You look pale", or "You don't look good", you can be pretty sure of your state of inner health. The face can tell a thousand things and the most important of these is how well you are. The Chinese will even use the face and skin to help diagnose ailments. Chinese face reading looks at lines and coloration, and there are certain areas that are said to directly reflect the activity of the digestive system and liver - notably, the chin. So if you have a spotty chin, let the detox begin!"


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jun 1, 2006)

I didn't eat chocolate for a week before my period this last time because we were on vacation and it really didnt' change anything. I can't drink soda type stuff and I am not a fan of salty foods....I really think some of it is just beyond our control.  I do agree what you put in your body affects you greatly but I dont' think mine is totally connected because I should have pretty good skin if that were the case.


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jun 1, 2006)

ostentatious-have your chin be less hormonal cracked me up!!  That's the kind of stuff I think in my head when someone tells me something like that.


----------



## xiahe (Jun 1, 2006)

i tend to break out during my menstral cycle, too...not so much on my chin but more along my forehead.  =(

i don't think there's much you can do, because breakouts and acne can be caused by hormones, and there are a lot of hormone shifts during your menstral cycle.  and that depresses me.


----------



## awful_cherry (Jul 23, 2006)

If you're willing to go on birth control pills, it could help.  My skin used to have a whole hormonal cycle, after my period it would be dry and flakey, then look great for a week, then get gradually oilier and erupt in acne.  Yasmin has helped get the breakouts down to 1-2 a month.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 23, 2006)

LOL, yes, the chin is where most women get their menstral break-out. hormones are not things that you can control unfortunately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you just need to stick to your skin care routine and look forward to menopause.


----------



## kiwihouse (Jul 23, 2006)

Evening Primrose Oil is meant to help.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 27, 2006)

i have breakouts really bad too, particularly a few days before my period. what i find helps a lot is exfoliating your face REALLY good, but not often. about once a week or so i use this stuff that dr. scholls makes and it has pumice in it...it works really well at clearing my face but if i use it more often that about once a week it starts to worsen my face. i think the theory is that the tiny particles of pumice can get stuck in your pores. anyway this may be worth a try especially since you only break out on your chin and you wouldn't have to use it all over your face. hope that helps!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_ i think the theory is that the tiny particles of pumice can get stuck in your pores. to use it all over your face._

 

uh, no. it's over-stimulation that will cause more break-outs. the pumice won't clog your pores or follicles. if you exfoliate too much you'll bring more congestion to the surface.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm not much help here. But i heard getting the pill will help with that, haha along with many other things


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 28, 2006)

yes, some pills like diane-35 will help with acne.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jessiekins1* 
_uh, no. it's over-stimulation that will cause more break-outs. the pumice won't clog your pores or follicles. if you exfoliate too much you'll bring more congestion to the surface._

 
jeez, sorry


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah usually about 4 days before i start my cycle i get pimples around where your laugh lines would be. Theres really nothing ive found that helps ive tryed taking clear skin pills and using all the lotions but ehhh its just going to happen no matter what thats what we have to pay for being women haha. 

but when i do get a pimple i use tea tree oil on it and it really makes it go down alot. you can get it in all health food stores


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 19, 2006)

birth control pills make me wacko... seriously... gives me some kind of hormonal imbalance and makes my breakouts worse around period time. luckily i havent had a cycle lately due to my pregnancy but when i did id usually breakout around my chin and forehead... so i had to wash my face like 2x a day and try super hard not to wear makeup or touch my face... NOT touching your face and keeping it squeaky clean can really make a difference


----------



## sexypuma (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ostentatious* 
_I always break out on my chin in relatively the same spot right before my period is due. 

Is there anything I can do to help control breakouts around this time?_

 
you could try birth control. It worked for me. I started with the pill but now that i am on the patch still no blemishes, more pms though. lol.


----------



## lara (Aug 19, 2006)

It depends on what sort of pill you've been prescribed. The more accurate synthesised pills like Yasmin are spectacular for reducing skin problems without any weight gain/hormonal mood swings.


----------



## elisha24 (Sep 6, 2006)

Has anyone had side effects from skin clearing pills such as Diane, Yasmin ? The one I am currently taking I am happy with but it does nothing for my skin, I dont want to change and start getting bad mood swings etc


----------



## yumin1988 (Nov 19, 2006)

I think detox really helps..
Rest more, eat more anti-oxidants rich foods will also help~~


----------



## litlaur (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elisha24* 

 
_Has anyone had side effects from skin clearing pills such as Diane, Yasmin ? The one I am currently taking I am happy with but it does nothing for my skin, I dont want to change and start getting bad mood swings etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Of course, everyone reacts differently, but if you want to read about other people's experiences, this website has user submitted reviews for prescription meds, including birth control. http://www.askapatient.com/rateyourmedicine.htm

I don't know if Mircette is commonly prescribed for women with acne, but it did clear up my skin a little. The other side effects were awful, but I don't want to go into details because that would be TMI for a public forum. It wasn't worth it for me, but I've come to realize that hormonal birth control in general isn't right for me.


----------



## MissLorsie (Nov 24, 2006)

i had the exact same thing but mine were so bad i couldnt even touch my face it hurt. Theyd start to heal then bam id get my periods again and it was like a vicious cycle. id love to scan the foto of a wedding i went to in 2000 just to show u the difference birth control pills can do for your skin

i started off on a pill called Levlen ED, then moved onto Diane. that has been most effective for myself and i havnt experienced any negative side effects such as weight gain.

its all relative to each individual and you have to keep trying till you find something that your body agrees with


----------



## XsMom21 (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh man... I have the worst breakouts when I'm due for my period. My husband ALWAYS knows it coming because I get the BIGGEST REDDEST pimple RIGHT BETWEEN MY EYES. Never fails, it's every month. Sometimes lower, sometimes higher, but always between my eyes.

I have the worst scarring there because of these little monsters. When I was at my old job for years and years, the guys there used to tease me when they saw "mt. fuji" coming up. Said they knew not to mess with me when "he" was around. 


GRRRRR at periods. GRRRR at hormones. GRRRR at mt. fuji.


----------



## meggie2006 (Jan 25, 2007)

What has saved me during Aunt Flow and Uncle Red's visit is as soon as i see a pimple forming (usually on my chin) i apply a thin layer of Clean and Clear Persa-Gel 5 (5 means 5% benzol peroxide. I believe there is 10%, but i think that would be way too strong). I apply a thin layer every few hours (unless i am out, then just dont worry) and i put it on a little thicker at night when i go to bed. I wake up and it is significantly smaller.

One thing i noticed tho is it leaves a film on your skin, so i only apply it when i am not going out anywhere, and before bed.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 25, 2007)

I just put crushed asprin paste on my chin and go to sleep.


----------



## Moppit (Jan 25, 2007)

I have those horrible pimples every month too and right now I have a bunch, way more than I usually have.  I have tried everything and nothing seems to prevent them.  I'm 42 so I hope you gals don't have to deal with them as long as I have.


----------

